# Where is a good place to buy Lye?



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I didn't see it on Wholesale's website or the other soap supply place. I looked on Amazon and I can get it for about $7 a pound. I saw in the sticky that someone can get it for $54 for 50 pounds but that's in Washington, bu ti"m in Michigan.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

www.essentialdepot.com


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Depending on how much you'll use, you might look for local chemical supply places. You generally have to buy it by the 50 pound bag, though.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> www.essentialdepot.com


I got my last *batch* of lye here because my local supplier went out of business. I priced it at another local place and essential was less expensive, even with shipping. I really like having the bottles, makes soaping so much easier. I am saving the bottles so if I find lye local again, I can buy the bag but move it over to the bottles.

AAA chemicals also sells lye but essential was less expensive when I ordered last time.

ETA- I get the technical grade...


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

www.boyercorporation.com

They sell it in 50 lb plastic pails or by the case, 4 - 10 lb boxes or x amount of 2 lb cans. It's a little over $1/lb.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

I get mine at Ace Hardware most of the time.
But I did order it from here 
http://www.ingredientstodiefor.com/item.php?item_id=546&category_id=155
Haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh, yeah. And if you're only look for small quantities, Menards has it most of the time. Check the drain cleaner section.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes for small quantities you can go to Lowes, too. Roebic is plain lye. Lot more expensive than the wholesale prices above, though!


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks all. I just purchased some on Amazon there was special 20 pounds for $33 not quite the $ a pound I was hoping for, but better than some other places that were charging $10 a pound! :crazy

I'll check Lowe's and Aco next time I'm out just to compare for the future. But I think my 20 lb will last me a while.


----------



## cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

I just heard today that Menards will not be carrying lye anymore :mad


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

I cant buy lye here unless you order it- none of our stores carry it because of the "drug" prevention thing they have. I had to buy mine off Ebay last time I got some


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

The $33/20lbs is a LOT better price than you can get at Lowe's, so way to go! :biggrin


----------

